# I love my cockapoo



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Aren't we lucky? We have the most amazing dogs to share our lives with.
In my case I have three wonderful dogs - but as this is a cockapoo  forum I thought that perhpas I should stick to brief 

I've said it before and I'll say it again - I do not think cockapoos are the most demanding,difficult dogs ever - but they are full on puppies (and in my limited experience) take quite a while to grow up 

Often people come on the forum with a problem - quite often because they have a manic puppy with very sharp teeth and an over developed ego  and sometimes it does seem as if the posts are problem driven. So I just want to re-dress the balance and come out and declare it - loud and proud:

I LOVE MY COCKAPOO

Every curly mad hair on her curly mad body - she is very special. She is the most wonderful companion - she has an inexhaustible love of life and me. She is a fantastic cuddle bear and a very loyal friend. She is one irrepressible bounce. She warms my heart on a bad day and doodles crazily when I am happy.
At 2 she is not perfectly behaved - there are still kleptomaniac tendencies and the occasional spot of landscape gardening.... sometimes her bouncing is annoying not endearing - but I wouldn't have her any other way.
Dot is Fantastic.
If/When I get another dog I would have another exactly like Dot 

Share your Cockapoo Joy and love here - tell everyone why your dog is the best and how you look back on those sharp toothed, sock steeling, hole digging horror puppy days and feel nothing more than a twinge of nostalgia. It was worth it - it was *SO* worth it!
Lucky, lucky us to be owned by cockapoos


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

that was wonderful and very true.i would not give up my ginger for the world ,she is a very loveing and very happy dog.and we love her so much and i know she loves us,, and what you wrote is so true all i got to say is AMEN


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm totally smitten with my beautiful Maggie Girl. She came along when I was so blue and brought me back to life again. She's so pretty and has the most lovely conformation which is very evident when she self stacks when she sees something on our walks. Someday I'll remember to take my camera with me. I love her hair so soft and shiny; I could spend all day running my fingers through it. I enjoy giving her haircuts and dressing her up to ward off the cold and wet. Her personality is like no other; still steals socks to instigate a game of chase. She's a great talker and puts her front feet on my knee to see what I'm eating at the table but I don't mind. The little face in the window whenever I leave and always looks so sad. Nap times are one of my favorite times be it curled up on the couch with her, lay ins in bed on the weekends or laying on my legs while I watch tv. She's very clever and has learned many tricks. Obedience training is coming along well. We're even going back to school so that we'll be ready for some shows next summer. I just can't say enough about my little girl but that *I LOVE MY COCKAPOO!*


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Well I don't think I can top what any of you lovely poo owners have to say! I can only say I love Molly and Sid.
sometimes I don't see my children very often,but they have their own life to live, but Molly and Sid are my life and I couldn't imagine not seeing them both. when I get up in the morning they're there, when I get home from work they're there, when I turn around be it in the garden, in the toilet, in the bathroom they're there and always happy that I'm there 
Yes they're manic at times, some times a little naughty, bouncy when they shouldn't be but I don't care because they're mine and I LOVE them !!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely, lovely, lovely Marzi, truly heartwarming. Dot is undoubtedly a little bouncing cockapoo star who is much loved. 

I like the brief, but where to start? We had lost our wonderful old faithful terrier, Pickle, she was a special one-off dog and there was a huge void, a cold, silent and relentlessly depressing, dog shaped hole in our lives. It felt wrong to enjoy anything, we were rudderless and the colour had drained out of the world.

Then along came a 16 week old piebald whirling dervish of fur, teeth and mayhem who somehow moulded us to fit her needs. We became human slaves to serve her every whim from 6am until midnight;
*'yap' *(open that door so I can go and run about on the grass while you say _have a wee_ fifty times. Then I'll come back inside and wee on that nice John Lewis rug that I'm currently remodelling the corner of..) 
*'yip'* (put down that sodding iPad and play with me this minute) *'grrrrrr'* (that chair/bag/random item is in the wrong place) etc, etc, etc. 

Poppy is a force of nature and a joy to be around, she makes everyone laugh and wags like there's no tomorrow, she can also be wilful and disobedient, she is a sockaholic and a pheasant flusher, she eats and rolls in dead things and then kisses me, yesterday I pulled a live earthworm out of her ear fur, she can kill wasps in mid air without being stung (yet) and the first time we stopped to have breakfast outside at a cafe and proudly show off our amazing new puppy, she popped up and stole the poached egg on toast from off the plate in front of my eyes. She is The Pop Up Popster and she rules OK?


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I know I can not match any of these lovely post, my little girl is almost 6 months so we have a long ways to go. Marion I loved your post and the picture of Poppy is adorable! I will say our Sophie has filled a doggie shaped hole in our hearts and made us laugh again. She has helped ease the pain of losing a much loved doggie child.

She has been teething for weeks and also has a racing stripe down her back where the fur is a darker red and more corse. She is growing up and a puppy at the same time. So full of energy and always busy and absolutely loves everyone. She learns fast and has been a very easy pup to crate train, house break and she loves going bye bye in her car seat. She has decided the wee bells at the door are for us to ring, not her. She just barks when she wants outside and for now that's fine. She is a little nut and we laugh until we cry at her dashing around the house! She has recently learned she can jump onto the couch and chairs all by her little self, such a smart fart. She loves to retrieve her ball and will play fetch for hours but her favorite thing to do with her balls is to shove them under chairs and the couch and bark and bark until we come get them out for her. Exhausting after you have lifted furniture all evening. 

Every day is a new adventure with her and we love our little cockapoo!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I had no idea what I was getting into when I thought - yeah, two puppies at once. But despite the $$$$$ lost in various leather and other goods and the countless vet and emergency vet visits, they are worth more than all the money and more in the world. I didn't realize how my heart was missing pieces until the day I took them out of their crate at the airport. And I never imagined how full my heart could be with the love I have for Lexi & Beemer and the love I get back from them. Their lazy and crazy ways are the epitome of my perfect, ideal dog I never knew I wanted. I don't just love my cockapoos. I CRRRRRAAAAAZZZZZYYYYY LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE MY COCKAPOOS!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

God i love this post.for one thing it brings out all the inter feeling that we all feel for our poos.and every post brings out people we know but not what is inside.i know one thing else .that we all had a very unhappy life before we got our poos .and they all brought love and happiness to out dull unhappy life,a poo a puppy with endless love to give anyone in sight and can make any one happy and for get there worry's and troubles.and that is why i love this post .wonderful


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

sugerlump said:


> God i love this post.for one thing it brings out all the inter feeling that we all feel for our poos.and every post brings out people we know but not what is inside.i know one thing else .that we all had a very unhappy life before we got our poos .and they all brought love and happiness to out dull unhappy life,a poo a puppy with endless love to give anyone in sight and can make any one happy and for get there worry's and troubles.and that is why i love this post .wonderful


May I just say thanks to all you lovely, big hearted poo people that while we all love our cockapoos you have given me such hope in the fact that there are a lot of good and beautiful loving people in the world and you're them. 
Bless you all x


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

She's a funny, loyal, undemanding, grateful, sock stealing, exercise machine who manages to fulfil the need in all members of our household. No mean feet for such a small bundle of fluff....


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Some very touching posts. Nice to see you all have the sock issue!

Love my Obi. He's been away with My Lad and his Dad this weekend... I didn't miss the humans... Just the Poo!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ha! I'd miss my dogs if they were taken away too


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love that picture of the Pop Up Popster - can you email it to me, I would love to print it out so I can have it to hand when I need to grin 

I have a theory forming - perhaps we all love our crazy mad sock stealing digging doodling wagging furry fluffy muddy mucky friendly cuddly loving dogs so much because actually we are all just a little bit crazy mad ourselves


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> I love that picture of the Pop Up Popster - can you email it to me, I would love to print it out so I can have it to hand when I need to grin
> 
> I have a theory forming - perhaps we all love our crazy mad sock stealing digging doodling wagging furry fluffy muddy mucky friendly cuddly loving dogs so much because actually we are all just a little bit crazy mad ourselves


I'd second that marzi, so glad I'm not the only crazy one. Then on other hand I also think it's those that haven't got a cockapoo have got to be crazy, who wouldn't want one or even two of one of these fabulous dogs!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

A lovely thread! Thank you for posting it and the fab replies too. 
Here's Barney in his usual position waiting for me to err, finish in the bathroom... 

I've got to dash now as potential house buyers will be here soon...😊 More updates later! 

But thank you for a fab thread x


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

So after a two hour walk in rain and mud and a bath to remove the smell of campfires from the weekend and mud today, I have my lovely soft sleepy poo next to me on the sofa. All afternoon we have been snuggled together whilst I work on the laptop. 

Bliss.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I love that picture of the Pop Up Popster - can you email it to me, I would love to print it out so I can have it to hand when I need to grin


Ha! Of course Marzi  We'd be honoured to make you grin - pm me your email address x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great post!!
I love my poo but he insists he isn't a dog! 
My crazy, bitey, naughty, happy, chewy, excitable, in your face, excavation expert, Crockapoo pup is now nearly 6 years old and boy how he has changed!!! 
He is wonderful, patient and truly part of the family.
He waits outside the kids rooms every morning, shaking with excitement and whining as he just cannot wait to see them! He has no patience with annoying puppies anymore, he is a grump grumble who tells every dog with rude manners exactly what is acceptable!
He loves cuddles.....full on arms around your neck cuddles. I know dogs aren't supposed to like hugs but weller didn't get the memo. He prefers humans to other dogs, he loves 99% of humans but the odd one he will dislike, proper dislike and I credit him with better instincts than me!
I love my poo and couldn't be without him.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What a fantastic post! making me all misty eyed.
I had not had a dog since I was a kid when I finally convinced B to get me a dog. he was terrified. I HAD NO CLUE what I was in for....Lady was the most furious biter that I had ever seen, drew blood on more than one occasion. she was feisty and crazy and I thought I was done for. well part of that was right, I was done for. Lady is not just my dog, she is litterally a part of my heart. she understands me with just a look, and I almost always know what she is thinking. we talk. sounds insane! lol but we totally do. lol she is such a love. a cuddler, a comforter, the sweetest girl around, and I wouldnt trade her for all of the money. she is part of my soul! I was not prepared for a cockapoo....and what I got in return was the most amazing gift ever! and now I have two! Cricket is my comedian. she is crazy and lovely and loves so intensely. she still has the energy of a puppy, and loses her mind still....we are waiting for that two year chill out switch to go off...lol and so is Lady.  my dogs are apart of me, and anyone who really knows me knows they are my first babies! ok must stop getting misty. Lovely thread!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk Marzi... That got me all choked up. Great post and thread. We owe our doggies a lot. 

In particular, we are grateful that we have the amazing privilege of sharing our life with our poo girls. How amazing to have any animal in your home as part of your family, when that animal gives you absolute unconditional love and looks to you to provide for their needs. To us, it's a real privilege for our pups to give us everything they do - you get back what you put 100-fold many times over. 

Of course I couldn't possibly have a favourite - thank goodness they each give different reasons for why we think our girls are just the best. 

I love my Lola Bear who is loyal, kind, loving, stunningly beautiful, understanding, soulful, in tune with her surroundings, obedient, intelligent - incredibly smart girl, chatty, inquisitive/nosey, funny, demanding for dinner, walks and head/paw/belly rubs but only when she knows we can (obviously we would always oblige when possible (-; ). There is so much more... I'm sure I've missed lots. She's a great friend and companion. 

Then there is cutie pie Nina who is the most gentle, kind, lovingly affectionate, affection giving, affection craving, cuddle monkey, puppy popcorn smelling, placid, funny/comedic, lap snatching, deeply in tune and comforting, playful, toy sharing/gift giving, obedient, loyal, great communicator, happy happy little being, just an amazing personality. She adores her mummy's. 

Wow. I could go on all night. You get the drift... We are all head over heels in love with each other (err.. Apart from Meg the cat, she would probably prefer no dogs lol).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Great post!!
> I love my poo but he insists he isn't a dog!
> My crazy, bitey, naughty, happy, chewy, excitable, in your face, excavation expert, Crockapoo pup is now nearly 6 years old and boy how he has changed!!!
> He is wonderful, patient and truly part of the family.
> ...


Definitely didn't know that dogs aren't supposed to like hugs/cuddles. No one told my two this either. Lola snuggles in and Nina demands to be lifted then once up in arms, proceeds to wriggle on to get back and lie like a human baby looking up in to your eyes hoping for kisses and a belly rub.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Even tho I don't comment as much as I used to . . . I still hang out and this thread has me reduced to tears!! BTW . . . just as a quick side note. My Freddy is doing VERY well with his liver cancer. His tumor has been reduced to half the original size now. Its been a VERY long year and he remains under treatment, but his color is so much better now.
We were married 15 yrs before we got Sami and our lives were forever changed.
Sami is almost 4 yrs old now (where in the world did the time go??). I grew up with Cockers, but this poo is the most special little buddy I have ever had and have never experienced such unconditional love (both ways). 
After he passed his Crockapoo age, about 6 months old, he instantly transitioned into an "OLD SOUL". He is so very laid back and is totally bonded to me. He is absolutely content to be at my feet 24/7. He NEVER leaves my side, and I have become used to him being in the toilet with me and lays by the tub also while I bathe. I can't think of many ill manners he has other than jumping up on company, I have learned to live with it. He somehow knows to the very minute when breakfast and supper time are. If I am not up fixing his meals at these times, he comes to the couch and plops his head on my knee looking up at me with those "EYES" until I get up. If I don't get it after a few minutes he will sit in front of me and lift up to his "Sitting pretty" position. Its so cute I melt every time he does this without being asked. He loves frogs, squirrels and rabbits and will chase them until Kingdom comes without regard to any chasing or calling on my part. Other than my husband, he is the love of my life.
ENTER CARLEY. We got Carley when Sami was 5 months old. WHAT a difference!! She is a full on spark plug! Came out of her crate at the airport totally "Pissed", was yapping and telling us both off for that horrible crate experience. By day three she had designated herself "The Boss". She steals his toys (he rarely minds), trys to block him from doors as she wants to go thru first (the princess ya know),will properly TELL HIM OFF in a heartbeat, and does NOT like any snuggles unless it is her idea.
That being said. When my husband was diagnosed with Cancer it was like she switched gears. She is VERY bonded to him now. When he was very sick in the beginning she would gently curl up in his lap and not MOVE a muscle until he did. If she has a mind she totally ignores my calls but will snap like a whip if he utters her name. 1 hr before he comes in from work she parks on the bed and stoakley watches the window for his green Tundra Truck. She never flinches as a red, black, or white one, but KNOWS his green truck. She squeels in delight and tears like a locomotive to the garage door to greet him. And he MUST greet her first!! Sami sits patiently behind her for his hugs. He knows better.
So we are totally and forever in LOVE with our poos. They are such a bond for our love and complete our family. ALL decisions are made with them in mind. They are fiercely protected by us and feel like our children. We are complete with them!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Now I'm sobbing Nanci. Thank you.
So glad to have an update on Freddy.
Bless you both - and treasure every day


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

A beautiful post Nanci x


----------



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

It really warms my heart and restores my faith in humanity to read that there are so many of you out there who truly love your dogs, idiosyncrasies and all, despite the horror stories that can be read about ill treated and abandoned dogs. I had a puppy when I was a kid but my mum gave it away as she said that I did not look after it properly. I think it was because she had 4 younger kids to look after and shouldn't have let me have the puppy in the first place. Some 50 years later I have Biscuit who is naughty, bright, wonderful and infuriating in equal measure. 
They say that you get the children you deserve, which I did, and now I have the challenge of a bright and lively poo puppy who makes me exercise, live in the moment and enjoy her company unconditionally - we deserve each other!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Even hard bitten cynical old duffers like me have found it hard to swallow while reading some of these. Daft aren't we?

Reading Marion's account of the time between Pickle and Poppy, really brought it all flooding back. It stops you taking your 'poo for granted.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci. That was beautiful xxx


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Nanci I have told you this before and i will say it again ,,Your and angel and i can see why every one on here loves you and your poos.but i have got to agree with every one one here .we love our ginger and we could not live with out her ,she is so much a part of our family ,it is in fact just like having another child.Last year when i could not walk (before my back surgery),ginger used to sit by me and was very careful not to sit on my right leg now no one told her not to do it she just knew i hurt there .that my friends is a cocdkapoo and in my opinion there is no other dogs it is the only dog that will give you all of there love and ask only to be loved in return. god i love this post .i thank every one on here for there most wonderful stories of there loving poos


----------

